# Kauai helicopter tour choices



## Mauiboy (Jun 21, 2009)

Anyone who has used Jack Harter and/or Blue Hawaiian on Kauai before:  can you tell me which company you'd prefer for a Kauai helicopter trip?

And, if you've done the Jack Harter Hughes 500 tour (_doors-off_), I'd really love to hear experiences about that tour!  I'm a photographer, and this seems to be the best choice for tours.  But, I've also never flown in a helicopter before, and the thought of flying with open doors is a little disconcerting.  

The "blue book" recommends both equally, and this is one of the activities we have no experience with on the islands.

Mahalo!


----------



## gwhamm (Jun 22, 2009)

*Blue Hawaiian Tour*

My wife and I were just there last week and did a tour on Blue Hawaiian.  We had a great time.  With the Hawaii Gold card we paid $188 each for a 50 minute tour on a Eco-star copter (6 passengers).  We had a wonderful experience and took many photographs.  I have not yet downloaded them to see how they actually turned out, but just reviewing them on our camera they looked ok.  We went at 10:30am.  We also purchased the DVD recording for $25.  We stayed at the Kauai Marriott Beach Club and the Blue Hawaiian departure office was a short 5 minute walk.

I did later check on the Jack Harter tours at the conceige desk.  I was told that the cost for their tour was $239.

We feel that the helicopter tour was the best thing that we done on our two week visit to Maui and Kauai!!


----------



## Henry M. (Jun 22, 2009)

I've taken the Blue Hawaiian tour and really enjoyed it. However, for a photographer I think it would make a difference to go without a door. I took a lot of pictures but many times there was no way to avoid reflections from the windows so I have quite a few images that didn't come out quite right. I'm not familiar with the Jack Harter directly but if it were me, I'd try to make arrangements with them and try to make sure I could sit at the door.


----------



## Conan (Jun 22, 2009)

We did the Jack Harter doors-off.

I doubt there's otherwise much difference from one company to the next, but I do recommend the doors-off if you're going to go (because of the cost I think once-per-lifetime is about right). There's no extra wind in the cabin (the shape of the helicopter shields it), you wear headphones so you can talk to the pilot, and it makes viewing and photographing much easier.

I didn't find it scary. You're firmly strapped in of course and you don't need to lean out (nor can you really lean out because that's where the wind from the blades is).




View to the left from the front-right seat.





Unobstructed view looking to the right.


----------



## dive-in (Jun 22, 2009)

We've flown with Jack Harter, the pilot, with his company on the 90 minute tour twice in a Bell Jet Ranger.  That was 13 and 14 years ago and I don't think Jack flies anymore.  We went with my parents the second time.  My dad used to work at Bell with the Jet Rangers so that was a deciding factor for us.

When we were there two years ago, we did the doors-off tour in the Hughes with Interisland Helicopters.  The views were great but dress warmly it is doors off.  Another reason I chose them was that they started in Port Allen rather than Lihue.  They seemed to be in more of a rush in an hour tour than Jack and took some turns a little sharp.  All four of us were a little air sick after the trip.  

My recommendation would be to take the longest tour you can afford so you aren't rushed.  I checked and it looks like Jack Harter still runs a 90 minute tour.  I'm probably going to try the trikes, powered hang gliders, next year.


----------



## Mauiboy (Jun 22, 2009)

dive-in said:


> We've flown with Jack Harter, the pilot, with his company on the 90 minute tour twice in a Bell Jet Ranger.  That was 13 and 14 years ago and I don't think Jack flies anymore.  We went with my parents the second time.  My dad used to work at Bell with the Jet Rangers so that was a deciding factor for us.
> 
> When we were there two years ago, we did the doors-off tour in the Hughes with Interisland Helicopters.  The views were great but dress warmly it is doors off.  Another reason I chose them was that they started in Port Allen rather than Lihue.  They seemed to be in more of a rush in an hour tour than Jack and took some turns a little sharp.  All four of us were a little air sick after the trip.
> 
> My recommendation would be to take the longest tour you can afford so you aren't rushed.  I checked and it looks like Jack Harter still runs a 90 minute tour.  I'm probably going to try the trikes, powered hang gliders, next year.




Thanks -- that pretty much answers my questions.  Sounds like Jack Harter is getting a phone call from me today.  

Gig'em,

Neil ('96)


----------



## Mauiboy (Jun 22, 2009)

rklein001 said:


> We did the Jack Harter doors-off.
> 
> I doubt there's otherwise much difference from one company to the next, but I do recommend the doors-off if you're going to go (because of the cost I think once-per-lifetime is about right). There's no extra wind in the cabin (the shape of the helicopter shields it), you wear headphones so you can talk to the pilot, and it makes viewing and photographing much easier.
> 
> ...



That calms my fears a bit.  Never having been in a helicopter, I have no idea what to expect.  But, as I imagine it will be a once-in-a-lifetime trip, I think we'll do the doors-off experience.  I don't want to come back from a Blue Hawaiian flight saying, "you know -- if only the doors had been out of the way of the pictures...".  

Thanks!

Neil


----------



## Greg G (Jun 22, 2009)

Neil

We took the Jack Harter 90 minute tour as we didn't want to feel rushed.  We really liked it.
It wasn't the doors off tour but we lucked out in that both my wife and I were seated in the front seat next to the pilot so we had unobstructed views (although some glare at times).
I wanted to do the doors off tour to guarantee a good view but I thought that might be a bit much for my wife.  The pilot was pretty funny too.  During the ride when one of the passengers commented how well he flew in the windy conditions we had he replied "Thanks, I try to keep from bumping into things"

http://picasaweb.google.com/ghgemmer/KauaiApril2007#


Greg


----------



## linsj (Jun 23, 2009)

For what it's worth, Blue Hawaiian has the best safety record.

I was in the front seat next to the door and got great pictures with minimal glare. One thing: They tell you to wear dark clothes to cut the glare for pictures, but they don't mention shoes. My friend next to me said my white sneakers reflected too much.


----------



## citymouse0_1 (Jun 23, 2009)

We did the Jack Harter tour a couple of years ago (doors off).  One of the reasons the JH tours may be a little more expensive is that they carry fewer passengers, and I think most everyone gets a window seat instead of being in a middle seat (I don't know how you would get good photos from a middle seat).  

It was a once in a lifetime tour that brought tears to my wife's eyes.  I highly recommend it.

Chris


----------



## jlr10 (Jun 29, 2009)

Have been up in helicopters on 5 trips in the islands.  One with Blue Hawaiian.  During that trip both DH on my right and other passenger on my left lost their breakfast, as the pilot was swinging the copter back and forth so everyone could see.  I was in the back in the middle and literally was rocked to sleep.  Due Jack Harter once and enjoyed the ride so much that we did it again with them on the next trip.  It was a surprisingly smooth and enjoyable trip on a very windy day.  We probably won't go up again, simply because of the cost, but if we do we will go with Jack Harter.


----------



## doodles1 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Hughes 500*



Mauiboy said:


> Anyone who has used Jack Harter and/or Blue Hawaiian on Kauai before:  can you tell me which company you'd prefer for a Kauai helicopter trip?
> 
> And, if you've done the Jack Harter Hughes 500 tour (_doors-off_), I'd really love to hear experiences about that tour!  I'm a photographer, and this seems to be the best choice for tours.  But, I've also never flown in a helicopter before, and the thought of flying with open doors is a little disconcerting.
> 
> ...



My Wife and I did the Hughes this past Feb.
It was an outstanding flight and our pictures are amazing.
We did not have great weather, rainy and cool at times but this was such a minor inconveinence compared to the scenery.
We even circled over the whales and watch a mother and newborn calf breech several times.
I would highly recomend this tour if there is a little adventure in your soul

Jay


----------



## thheath (Jun 29, 2009)

*Kauai Helicopter Tours and Safety*

Living on Kauai and having 30 years experience in helicopters in the Army I would like to offer a suggestion.  

1. Be vary aware of the weather when you fly and ask the operator what their weather cancelation policies are.
2. Never hesitate to communicate with your pilot if you feel uncomfortable about anything going on.
3. Ask about the your pilot's experience and number of flight hours beforehand, 1500 hours should be a minimum.

Kauai helicopter tours do not have a bad reputation but we have had multiple crashes and fatalities over the years.  Living on the south shore I see many helicopters flying overhead traveling from Lihue to the canyon on days that they should not be flying.  Communicate and ask questions.

PS:  Businesses here are feeling the reduction in tourism and are very hungry.  This is anther reason for them to fly when they shouldn't.  On a positive note ask about specials and discounts; you're in the driver's seat.


----------



## heart08 (Jul 23, 2009)

Kauai helicopter tours have a clean record and regarding with the company, I would say, go for JH. Though a bit expensive but you'll have the sense of exclusivity and everyone gets a good window view. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 23, 2009)

I went with Inter-Island--actually on the same day we flew out on the redeye.    Just couldn't leave without trying it once.  Hubby didn't want to do it, so just me and a 14-year-old kid got on with the pilot.  Just two upfront and two in back, so all could get a window view (though there were just 3 of us on this flight).

When I really took a good look at the pilot, I realized he wasn't 'all that old'--think he said he was in his late 20's, LOL, but he supposedly was a 'military-trained' pilot.  Well, we were already in the air and it was simply incredible. I had a video camera and the waterfalls were just magnificant, as it was a rainy season, but the clouds did impact the view.

Unfortunately, the movement in the helipcopter and my inexperience in using a video in-flight (plus just hanging on by a harness) didn't result in any great video clips.  Wish I had a camera with me and more experience with a video. 

I'll never regret it--would do it again in a heartbeat, and I am sure I will next time.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 23, 2009)

A contrasting thought regarding helicopter tours in Hawai'i.

Air Tours in Hawaii

I do agree to an extent with this viewpoint.  When we have been hiking the helicopters have been intrusive.  But since so many spectacular areas of the island remain inaccessible except by helicopter, I can't be too hard-nosed about this.  I believe Kaua'i could - and should - do much to open the many portions of the island that remain inaccessible.

That doesn't mean allowing tourism to run rampant; it can be managed with tour operators in a way that both the beaut, provides employment, and makes access to areas both more intimate and more affordable.


----------



## Mauiboy (Jul 23, 2009)

Well, we ended up going with Jack Harter, and it was an incredible tour!  Our pilot was excellent, and the Hughes flight was definitely the way to go.  We thoroughly enjoyed the tour and would recommend it.  Some of the pictures turned out really good.  I was glad I had a fast SLR and a circular polarizer filter.  Ours was the 8:30am tour, and the weather was perfect.  Even the pilot was taking a couple of hand-held pictures; he noted the weather was not usually as good as it was that day.

We did quite a bit of hiking as well, and while the helicopters were noticeable (my wife grew weary of my pointing out each one pass over), we didn't feel they were intrusive.  The most we heard them was on the Jurassic Park Gate hike, when they were all passing through Wai'ale'ale valley.

Thanks for all the feedback,

Neil


----------



## Kenrabs (Jul 24, 2009)

We did Blue Hawaiian and the flight was great. I couldn't believe how smooth the eco-star flew. The only negative was I got one of the middle seats and was the one to take pictures which made it a little difficult. You have no choice in seats since the comp chooses according to weight. If I was to fly again I would give doors off a shot since the uncertainty of the helo ride is now passed, and would give the best shot at great pics. We were disapointed in the quality of the inflight DVD. The colors are very dull compared.


----------



## Mauiboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Kenrabs said:


> We did Blue Hawaiian and the flight was great. I couldn't believe how smooth the eco-star flew. The only negative was I got one of the middle seats and was the one to take pictures which made it a little difficult. You have no choice in seats since the comp chooses according to weight. If I was to fly again I would give doors off a shot since the uncertainty of the helo ride is now passed, and would give the best shot at great pics. We were disapointed in the quality of the inflight DVD. The colors are very dull compared.



Yeah, doors off definitely made picture-taking easy (for me).  My wife still had the front center seat and was a little disappointed since all her pics have cockpit pillars in them.  JH didn't have inflight DVDs, and their stock DVD (while cheap) was dated.  That, and the surfer-dude narrator was a little much.   

I was absolutely amazed at how smooth the Hughes 500 was.  I expected at least a little turbulence or something.  It was all smooth sailing.  Only time I even noticed the helicopter after takeoff was when we flew over one ridge in Waimea Canyon and the updrafts kicked in.  It was momentary and fleeting, like a small roller coaster hill.   

Neil


----------

